# Tip for Cat5 cables



## kwotipka (Nov 17, 2007)

Several years ago, I had to make up several audio patch cables. I used the Neutrik XLRs with the color coded boots. After the job, I had all of the solid black boots left over. Now being a geek AND a packrat, I put these in a drawer because "they were still good".

Now, everyone who has ever had to deal with CAT5 cable has had the locking tabs broken off at one time or another. If you are handy with a crimper, it is an easy fix but still a pain.

Here is my solution. I had to make up a long cable for a class I am teaching. It was going to be used outside and installed and picked up by kids. Kids who I know are going to drag the end on the ground. So, before I put the end on, I slid one of the old Neutrik boots over the end. Now, before the cable is wrapped, the boot can be slid over the end to protect it.

(Now, if your equipment supports it, Neutrik does make a CAT5 connector encased in a XLR style connector.)

So, two pictures attached:
First is the CAT5 cable

The second is a shot of how we "rough it" teaching a BSA Radio Merit badge course in the middle of the woods. We use the data downlink to demonstrate a Ham Radio VOiP mode. (It's also nice to have you wifi to warm up to when you are next to the fire.)

kw


----------



## avkid (Nov 17, 2007)

The NE8MC goes on to cables that have already been terminated.


----------



## derekleffew (Nov 18, 2007)

Nice tip, kwotipka. Reminds me of the 2" PVC tubes and covers that video companies put on the ends of their triax cables, which I know you've seen once or twice. Or my favorite, audio XLR fan-outs in a Crown-Royal bag.


----------



## Footer (Nov 18, 2007)

derekleffew said:


> Or my favorite, audio XLR fan-outs in a Crown-Royal bag.



Thats the best... because you can expense the crown royal off as a by product....


----------

